
ArduPilot and DroneCode - Rondom
http://discuss.ardupilot.org/t/ardupilot-and-dronecode/11295
======
lima
ArduPilot is really an amazing project and I hope that they walk away from
this stronger than before.

It's not just drones - they have autopilot code for fixed wing planes (Plane
project) and rovers as well. Antenna tracking, too. Extremely well documented
([http://ardupilot.org/copter/](http://ardupilot.org/copter/),
[http://ardupilot.org/rover/](http://ardupilot.org/rover/),
[http://ardupilot.org/plane](http://ardupilot.org/plane)).

Am currently building a geological survey fixed wing plane using ArduPilot.

Someone built a remotely controlled tractor using the Rover code, even:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBNWYIC3lY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBNWYIC3lY0)
(first attempts)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybxhvlyw-X0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybxhvlyw-X0)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C69E9rm8x8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C69E9rm8x8M)
(a few years later)

The guy initially built this to make his life as a farmer easier and now he
founded a company and markets his technology (Reimer Robotics).

------
exelius
This is why non profits need to separate governance from fundraising. If
"donating" money gives you influence, it's not a donation -- it's an
investment.

------
dharma1
Wow, I thought Ardupilot pretty much was DroneCode.

I wonder which one of those Platinum members (3DR, Intel, Qualcomm) is behind
the aggravation?

Also, I thought DroneCode was governed by the Linux Foundation? I find it hard
to believe they would allow a private interest takeover of the project

~~~
jlian
I'm super curious as well.. 3DR is the original platinum member, Intel and
Qualcomm are newer. It seems like all three were collaborating on pivoting
towards proprietary drone tech which obviously doesn't sit well with
ArduPilot/tridge

------
ChuckMcM
Once again, as open source becomes key to what is shaping up to be a multi-
billion dollar market, people who like to own markets will make their moves to
own those markets.

------
ashitlerferad
More comments:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/700479/](https://lwn.net/Articles/700479/)

